# Travelling to the UK



## mikiek (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am a UK citizen living and working in the US for 15 months now on a CR1 Visa (Green card - My wife is from the US).

My question is that we are travelling back to the UK this week and I wanted to know if I would need anything other than my passport to get back into the US when I return? Do I need to take my green card as well - are there any forms I need to complete before or on my way back?

Also, out of interest, which line do I stand in when returning to the US? US or all other at customs? Not sure if the US line will let me through since I still have a UK passport...

Any help and advice is much appreciated.

Mikiek


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just arrived myself in the US this week (on a visit) and I'm pretty sure the "red line" was for US citizens and permanent residents, which means that's the line you get in. Which would mean that you should probably have your green card with you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Brought some dry humor with you Bev? Should have his GC with him? Please! Do not misplace or loose your GC and have it on you. As Permanent Resident you use the line for Permanent Resident. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Brought some dry humor with you Bev? Should have his GC with him? Please! Do not misplace or loose your GC and have it on you. As Permanent Resident you use the line for Permanent Resident. Have a safe trip.


Oh, be nice, twostep - I came in on the late flight the other night, so was lucky to be noticing much of anything. However I did notice that there were lots of folks having to be shifted from the "wrong" line to the "right" line because the markings were stylishly re-done, but kind of hard to read if you didn't already know the drill.

The "red line" was for "US citizens and permanent residents" (if you tilted your head the right way to be able to read it). The "blue line" was for "all other passports" which could be confusing to first time travelers, I reckon - especially coming off the late flight. (3 am body time - and I still had to pick up the rental car and get myself to the hotel) They should have had someone at the head of the line to help direct people - but they didn't and instead wound up escorting folks back and forth from the "wrong" line to the "right" line. Hey, even CBT has an off night now and then.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CBT?
Bev - I hope you had a reasonable good flight and will have a pleasant time in the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> CBT?
> Bev - I hope you had a reasonable good flight and will have a pleasant time in the US.


Jeez, the T isn't even that close to the P on the keyboard! Of course I meant CBP...

Hey, I got to see most of "Entre les Murs" on the flight - a film I had missed, but wanted to see.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

